# Use High Reps To Build Muscle ? 3 Ways To Shatter Any Muscle Growth Plateau



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Normally, when you think “muscle,” you probably think “low reps”…but I’ve got three ways to use HIGH reps to slap the muscle on you FAST. When I say “muscle building,” I’m sure the first thing that jumps into your head is NOT high-rep training! In fact, when trying to build muscle, most trainers will actively [...]

*Read More...*


----------

